# I've always wondered.....



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always wondered why some people sell boers for $40,000 and more? Why would someone pay that much for a meat goat?? :help: :?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

It is all in the blood and shows.....I wouldnt pay much for a goat.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

So you pay that much just for a good show goat? I used to think it was stupid to pay 400-500 hundred for a dairy doe. I have since spent much more then that lol.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen Boer show goat prices anywhere from $400 for a good buckling upwards into the thousands for proven does with bloodlines to along with.

It is pretty amazing those really big prices, sometimes one farm will take that amount in at a large sale for many animals.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Like Alyssa said it's all in the bloodlines and winning at shows. And then of course they aren't gonna eat the goat, but breed it and get kids that are worth a bunch. :wink: Now wouldn't pay that much but I have paid way more than $500.00 for quite a few of my goats.


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Some do sell for amazing amounts.
Last year at the Ryals dispersal sale auction, the sire of my buck sold for $30,250.00 and the brother of my buck sold for $42,250.00.
I was just amazed...that would pay a third of my Mortgage!! The most I have ever paid was $2,000 for half a goat...LOL!! My dad bought the "other half" and we are using the heck out of him on our does now. He is worth alot more now that he has so many show points and nice kids on the ground.

It all depends on bloodlines, build, show points, quality of progeny.
Gauge (My Bucks sire) has over 2000 show points and still going strong. All that is required for Ennoblement is 80.

My Buck currently has 55 points and I've bred him to 5 does due to kid now and in April. I can hardly wait!! ray: :girl: :boy:


----------

